# Looking for English speaking PODCAST co hosts



## stardm

Greetings,

I will be taking a break from the fun times of the UK and visiting Spain for a few months.
I am going to be in South Spain (Marbella) for about 3 months June-August and need people to come sit in on our podcast.
We talk about all sorts of things, and produce external shows separate from the podcast, like sports, diet & exercise, news, conspiracies, music & much more.

If you're at all interested in taking part, please reach out to me here or at our site
Ground Zero! - The V3TV Network
There is no pay, but all co-hosts get IMDB credit and we have loads of fun. :juggle:
Our next show will be with cast members of the popular show Storage Hunters UK


----------

